# karo raute



## bRainLaG (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo ich bin Neuling in Photoshop, und bekomme es leider nicht hin, ein Karo (also eine rote Raute) in einem Transparenten Quadrat zu zeichnen kann mir da vieleicht jemand helfen, ich brauche das für ein Programm und da ich Photoshop nicht wirklich kenne, hoffe ich mir kann jemand helfen wäre echt klasse.


----------



## DJTrancelight (4. Juni 2011)

Grüß dich:

wie wäre es damit?

LG
DJ Trancelight


----------



## ink (4. Juni 2011)

Und nun noch einmal erklären wie du es geschafft hast, bitte.

Beste


----------



## DJTrancelight (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich dachte der Dateiinhalt sei selbsterklärend : )

Ich stell aber auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit gerne vor.

Meine gepostete Möglichkeit:

Habe einfach die Schriftart Arial genommen und dort das Karo-Zeichen gesetzt. Somit kann der Threadersteller es noch beliebig skalieren (Größere Schriftgröße wählen)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ganz einfach das "Eigene Formen" Werkzeug in Photoshop aufzurufen. Dort findet man auch ein Karo als Shape und kann es beliebig skalieren.

LG



ink hat gesagt.:


> Und nun noch einmal erklären wie du es geschafft hast, bitte.
> 
> Beste


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2011)

Das Karo findet man unter [ALT]+4 ? - die beste Lösung, da vektoriell skalierbar. Sollte es irgendwie nicht wollen, dann kann man auch ein Quadrat selektieren, füllen, danach um 45° drehen. Da es noch längs gezogen werden muss, noch einmal [STRG]+T und hochziehen.. Logischerweise sind Transformationen mit Qualitätsverlust verbunden, ergo sollte man sowas in hohen Auflösungen ausführen, um den Auflösungsverlust beim Runterskalieren auf Ausgabegröße wieder wegzurechnen.

mfg chmee


----------

